# Beamer selbstbauen mit LCD Panel



## Gluke (5. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich nicht das Geld für einen richtigen Beamer habe, möchte ich mir selbst einen bauen. Ich habe gesehen, wie man mit einem LCD Panel und einem OVP einen Beamer bauen kann. Das größte Problem ist wahrscheinlich die einzelne Pins vom Panel auf den VGA vom PC zu bekommen. Ich habe schon nach Angebote im Internet geschaut (ebay, conrad, reichelt) doch keine wirklich geeignete gefunden. Wenn jemand schon selbst einen Beamer gebaut hatt, dann schreibt mir bitte wo man die Bauteile beschafft, evtl. Ansteuerung und worauf man Achten soll.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2004)

Die Kosten und der Aufwand wären zu hoch, also würde ich Dir raten deine Idee wieder zu verwerfen....


----------



## rumkugel (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

Lies mal diesen Artikel da steht drin, wie das geht.

http://www.pcpraxis-networld.de/tmp/volksbeamer.pdf 

Habs nachgebaut und es klappt. 

Verwendetes Material:

Kaputter Hitachi Camcorder (eBay ~32 €)
Braun Novamat 515 AF Diaprojektor (vom Dachboden)
Tube Patex (hitzebeständig) (~4€)
Drei EKL Papst Lüfter 40x40 12V/DC (~18€)
Küchenschere, Kreuzschlitz-, Schlitzschraubenzieher, Lötgerät, Säge

Gesamtpreis für das Material: ~54€

Zeitaufwand für Bau inkl. Einwirkzeit des Klebers ca. 7 Stunden.


----------



## Olli-Web (13. Juni 2004)

braucht man für den beamer bau mit der anleitung von dir  elektronik kenntnisse?
olli


----------



## huepfend_schof (23. August 2008)

Hallo,
Ich möchte auch so einen Volksbeamer bauer(http://www.freshlight.org/xxx/volksbeamer.pdf). Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die Pins vom TFT Display anschliessen soll um das Videosignal zu übertragen. 
Rumkugel: Wie hast du dein Hitachi Camcorder Display angeschlossen? 
Wo finde ich Informationen darüber?


----------

